# report please



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

I would love a report on Bob Sykes GB side please... Will be out there tomorrow night from midnight to dawn hoping to catch something worthwhile. Thanks to all.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'mma try to get out there this weekend. You guys can expect a report if I do.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I'mma try to get out there this weekend. You guys can expect a report if I do.


I can give you a preview. Tonight ThaFish caught 3-7 bull reds of a lifetime. That's all


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I can give you a preview. Tonight ThaFish caught 3-7 bull reds of a lifetime. That's all


:thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> :thumbup:


Looks like some of your friends were scoping out your spot about 3am early Wednesday morning. I was headed back to Milton and gave them a shout out from the cage. The look on their face was priceless! Maybe next time I'll be on the liter bike and go turn around and give them a real buzz 
Was a couple of very young guys. If it wasn't your friends then they've been checking out details of your posts where you've been catching the bulls. One thing for sure is the record bull will be caught in that spot. Been pulled around the bay in a 12ft johnboat there :yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Was a couple of very young guys. If it wasn't your friends then they've been checking out details of your posts where you've been catching the bulls. One thing for sure is the record bull will be caught in that spot. Been pulled around the bay in a 12ft johnboat there :yes:


Not anyone that I know! Good luck to them though. A couple of the pictures from this new spot we've been fishing could possibly give it away....:whistling: & yeah, I'm hoping we hook into some monsters during the fall run this year. I know they're out there...


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Headed out tonight. Maybe around 10:30pm


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Fished the spot this past weekend....not a single hit...was hella windy and the tide was jamming. Caught shit ton of pinfish and used them as bait too haha


----------

